# Rear Slide- Weight Limit?



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm sure this has been covered somewhre already, but I have 2 sick kids right now, so I just dont have the time to go searching







- so if someone can enlighten me and tell me the weight limit for the rear slide? Thanks so much!!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm not positive but recall the salesman telling us the rear slide can hold about 350 lbs in the closed position. After seeing how it's supported I don't recommend it but I would think two small kids would be OK.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks- do you know the weight limit for when its open? Trying to figure out where to stash the inlaws, 2 of us and 2 small fries!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MattS said:


> Thanks- do you know the weight limit for when its open? Trying to figure out where to stash the inlaws, 2 of us and 2 small fries!


When open it should be in excess of 500 pounds (maybe as much as 1000) but I am not sure of the exact amount. When closed I would not add more then 300 pound. The weight when closed and locked is supported by the back wall of the trailer not those little guide rails on the ceiling but I would still not add too much weight.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, thats the thing- if we give that bed to the inlaws, we'd be over 500, so we're just not sure if thats ok? Then again, the alternative would be someone 300+ on the dinette, or jackknife sofa..... so.....


----------



## petpirate (Aug 5, 2008)

:action: I received an email from Keystone Customer Service Rep. Denise Davis -Activity # 467992 on Aug. 11,2008. I was requesting info. on 2006/08 model -I assume she means out.The mattress capacity is not known,but the bed framing is built to take 600 pounds .She said the dealer should be able assist if you are looking for any kind of reinforcement. If I knew how -I would post the email-verbatim. Her # 866-425-4369


----------

